# Will Gallbladder surgery affect enrollment?



## canada22 (12 Apr 2005)

I thought I would see if anyone could help me. I am going down to drop my application off on Monday; however, I have a feeling my acceptance might take awhile. Let's see if you guys have any advice..
It has been brought to my attention that I have gallstones and I have gone to the specialist. He basically told me that they won't take out my gallbladder unless it is necessary. I can't sit around anymore thinking about the Military, I want to be apart of it. I have finished my college diploma and I am ready to serve my country. What should I tell the recuiter? and how much should I tell? Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (12 Apr 2005)

canada22 said:
			
		

> I thought I would see if anyone could help me. I am going down to drop my application off on Monday; however, I have a feeling my acceptance might take awhile. Let's see if you guys have any advice..
> It has been brought to my attention that I have gallstones and I have gone to the specialist. He basically told me that they won't take out my gallbladder unless it is necessary. I can't sit around anymore thinking about the Military, I want to be apart of it. I have finished my college diploma and I am ready to serve my country. What should I tell the recuiter? and how much should I tell? Thanks.



You will tell the recruiter absolutely nothing.  However, you will ask to discuss your situation with the Medical Technician.


----------



## Riparian_Zone (14 Mar 2019)

I did a search, and didn't find anything. 

I need to have my gall bladder removed. I'm told I can be back to normal within a couple days after surgery. 

Would any experts here know if a Gallbladder removal will limit my acceptance into the Forces? I can't imagine it will, but wanted to check in.

Thank you.


----------



## mariomike (14 Mar 2019)

Riparian_Zone said:
			
		

> Would any experts here know if a Gallbladder removal will limit my acceptance into the Forces?



From a CAF Recruiter,



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> That's a "medical" question, that can only be answered by your local CFRC and only after you have applied.


----------

